# C Quartz VS Gyeon VS Max protect



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

So....decided on trying one if these out hopefully buying at Waxstock if they have some good discounts...

So...which one is it to be - I am a home user so probably rule out MOHS on price and the need for ideally curing under heat lamps.

Read some interesting threads on cquartz and gyeon being 'similar' so can people who use them pass on some knowledge for a first time user of said products...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Ideally all of them should be cured under IR lamps. Especially in your cold climate!  

Gyeon Mohs is way different from CQUK. It's a different type of coating mate. The Gyeon Prime is a bit similar to the old regular CQuartz, like a tweaked version. No more regular CQuartz, that was nice to use for me. The CQUK harder to use for me in my climate, not bothered with the new version. 

The Gyeon's are easy to use mate, more user friendly than the old CQUK. The new CQUK is even stronger now, less promoter, so would be even harder for me to use. 

Haven't played with any Max Protect sorry (only some of their Japanese cousins). 

.


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Maxprotect uncR is really different.
Don't think ir lamps are needed for this, it flash so quick!! Don't know if it cure fast too, but it seems faster than cquk to me.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

So are we saying you need lamps for cquartz and gyeon regardless?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Kevlar said:


> So are we saying you need lamps for cquartz and gyeon regardless?


Not ' need ' but ideally


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> Ideally all of them should be cured under IR lamps. Especially in your cold climate!
> 
> Gyeon Mohs is way different from CQUK. It's a different type of coating mate. The Gyeon Prime is a bit similar to the old regular CQuartz, like a tweaked version. *No more regular CQuartz*, that was nice to use for me. The CQUK harder to use for me in my climate, not bothered with the new version.
> 
> ...


Who said we stopped selling the classic Cquartz? we sell it well in many countries , UK prefer the fast version since it fits the British weather ,
Cquk you just apply and wipe off right after , no need waiting at all. cant do more easy than that.



Kevlar said:


> So are we saying you need lamps for cquartz and gyeon regardless?


Not obligate IR lights , will help faster drying over the paint , without it good sunshine baking will do the job, i refer to our products only.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Cquartz said:


> Who said we stopped selling the classic Cquartz? we sell it well in many countries , UK prefer the fast version since it fits the British weather ,
> Cquk you just apply and wipe off right after , no need waiting at all. cant do more easy than that.
> 
> Not obligate IR lights , will help faster drying over the paint , without it good sunshine baking will do the job, i refer to our products only.


Thanks for the reply very helpful so ir lights as i thought are great if you have them, just slower cure time without - not really an issue for me I can leave my car in the garage to cure for hours!:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Kevlar said:


> Thanks for the reply very helpful so ir lights as i thought are great if you have them, just slower cure time without - not really an issue for me I can leave my car in the garage to cure for hours!:thumb:


they cure over weeks not hours. :thumb:


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> they cure over weeks not hours. :thumb:


Weeks!!! ok...


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> they cure over weeks not hours. :thumb:


That's we need some products top of it. Reload/Cure...


----------

